# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Schrale plekken rond binnenbenen

## sirmike

Beste mede gebruikers,

Ik heb steeds vaker last van schrale plekken rond de bovenkant van m'n binnenbenen onder de liezen. Als ik spijkerbroeken draag en ik heb een tijd gelopen dan beginnen mijn benen al te branden. Naarmate het schuren erger word worden mijn benen heel rood. En daarna komen de schaaf plekken en kan ik amper nog lopen.
Zou dit een allergische reactie kunnen zijn? Ik denk van niet want ik draag al heel m'n leven spijkerbroeken. 
Kan zijn dat het door zweten komt dat het erger maakt? Hoe kan ik dit tegen gaan? Ik draag lange boxers maar die rollen naar boven als ik heb gelopen.

----------


## Nora

Heb je ander wasmiddel gebruikt of gebruik je teveel wasmiddel? Daar kun je wel een allergische reactie op hebben. Dat zou je kunnen testen door een neutrale wasmiddel te gebruiken of door minder wasmiddel te gebruiken.

Heb je er ook last van als je andere broeken aan hebt, bijvoorbeeld linnenbroeken?

----------


## Adike

Bij allergie kleurt de huid al snel rood. Warmte kan wel smetplekken geven. Waarom probeer je gewoon zelf niet uit, wat het is. Als je geen oorzaak vindt dan moet je aan eczeem denken en dan kan ik als natuurgeneeskundige wat voor je doen.

----------

